# Raleigh, NC 12/26/10



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

We got anywhere from 6-10 inches. I only took a few pics and one video (upload later). It was non-stop. These pics are at a local mall. I wish I took more, but there was barely time to pee.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice pics. Man those look like some heavy snow.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You had your work cut out for you on that storm. Your plow rig is sharp.ussmileyflag


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks. Now it's time to play!!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Nice looking truck and sled. I need a sled so bad, I just can't justify it yet since I got married (paid for a wedding) last weekend.


----------

